# Pimp My Mill...



## Eddyde (Nov 18, 2015)

So I finally got my new mill up and running, It will eventually be cnc'd but in the meantime I wanted to add some features to make it easier to use.
The first Items I added were the pushbutton control switches and the auto reverse that keeps the spindle rotation correct in accordance with the Forward & Reverse buttons when switched into either High or Low gear range. That project was posted Here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...y-pushbutton-switch-update.39157/#post-342502
Next, I found these "Angel Eyes" or "Halo" LED ring lights on eBay, normally used for adding some bling to a Beamer or street racer. I  thought they would make a perfect spindle light. 






I used some small neodymium magnets taped to the ring as a temporary mounting. I will machine a permanant mount that will also incorporate the reader for the MachTach (to be added soon).
I also used magnets to temporally mount the switch to the head. The light works great, eliminates any shadows and really accentuates scribed lines.
Some other items I'm going to add:
Quill feed-lever mounted reverseing button,for tapping.
DRO.
Coolant system.
Maybe a new paint job, metal-flake candy apple red?


----------



## daveyscrap (Nov 18, 2015)

That light sure looks good     Great idea


----------



## TommyD (Nov 19, 2015)

I like the light, I'm always fighting to get light into tight spaces, heck sometimes wide open spaces too.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 19, 2015)

The candy apple red sounds really cool.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks for the positive responses so far.
Just to be clear, its not all about fancying it up, I did make the first tool on the mill, a chuck key for my lathe. I know its not much to speak of but it's a start.


----------



## TommyD (Nov 20, 2015)

Gotta start somewhere, don't we? Nice work.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 20, 2015)

Man, I love that mill. If one were to suddenly show up in my garage I wouldn't even bother looking at knee mills any more as I suspect it's just as, if not more rigid than a small BP. I'd keep mine manual though. No CNC for me.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 20, 2015)

nice job on the key, mine is very old now and even twisted a bit at the end but I felt better for it to twist then to stress the chuck. guess there is room for argument there but still good for the last 12 years.


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 22, 2015)

TommyD said:


> Gotta start somewhere, don't we? Nice work.


To to clarify, It's the first tool off the new mill, not the first for me, but thanks for kind words.


wrmiller said:


> Man, I love that mill. If one were to suddenly show up in my garage I wouldn't even bother looking at knee mills any more as I suspect it's just as, if not more rigid than a small BP. I'd keep mine manual though. No CNC for me.


Thanks, I am very happy with the mill so far, it is indeed very rigid, it cut the drill rod like butter with no chatter at all and left a almost mirror like finish. I will retain full manual control when I add the CNC.


Ed ke6bnl said:


> nice job on the key, mine is very old now and even twisted a bit at the end but I felt better for it to twist then to stress the chuck. guess there is room for argument there but still good for the last 12 years.


 I bought the lathe earlier this year, it didn't come with a key for the chuck. I had been using a 3/8" ratchet wrench, the chuck has a 7/16" square recess, it worked but was sloppy. It was easy to make the key, only took about an hour.


----------

